

Surprise in my logs (Or how I could use Google for proxying and SQL Injection) - ezrac
http://ezra.c.com.mx/2013/10/surprise-in-my-logs-or-how-i-use-google.html

======
jbkkd
You should resend this to Google now it's published, they might think again
about fixing it or changing behaviour.

